# Pakistan, Russia to hold joint war games



## Sulman Badshah

ISLAMABAD: 

South Asia appears to be on the cusp of a strategic realignment, though nobody is ready to talk about it candidly. Pakistan and Russia are set to hold their first-ever joint military exercises later this year, officials and diplomatic sources said on Sunday. Not only that, Islamabad is also considering purchase of advanced Russian warplanes.


The joint military drill is seen as another step in growing military-to-military cooperation, indicating a steady growth in bilateral relationship between the two countries, whose ties had been marred by Cold War rivalry for decades.

*20 nations, including Pakistan join major military manoeuvre in Saudi*

A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year.

Pakistan’s Ambassador to Moscow Qazi Khalilullah told _The Express Tribune_ that this is the first time that military personnel from the two countries would be taking part in joint military drills, otherwise called ‘Friendship-2016’. He, however, did not divulge further details about the nature of the exercises or dates.



The development, Khalilullah said, reflected increased cooperation between the two countries. “This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defence and military-technical cooperation,” he separately told a Russian news agency last week.

Islamabad decided to broaden its foreign policy options after its relations with the United States deteriorated first due to a secret raid at Abbottabad to kill al Qaeda kingpin Osama bin Laden in May 2011 and then killing of 24 Pakistani soldiers in Nato airstrikes at Salala check post along the Afghan border.

The joint session of parliament after debating the negative fallout of the US and Nato actions approved the new foreign policy guidelines that envisaged reaching out to Russia.

*Russia boosting ties with Pakistan: Putin*

Based on the recommendations of the recent envoys’ conference, Pakistan’s foreign ministry also called for increased engagements with Russia.

Those recommendations also stemmed from recent developments where US lawmakers blocked funds for eight Lockheed Martin Corporation’s F-16 fighter jets. The US was supposed to partly fund the deal, paying $430 million, but US lawmakers blocked it for Pakistan’s apparent lack of action against militants.

Pakistan decided to look at alternative sources to purchase the aircraft including from Jordan, with *Turkey offering to modernise Pakistan’s existing fleet of fighters.

Over the last 15 months, the chiefs of Pakistan’s Army, Navy and Air Force travelled to Russia in a development signalling the growing defence ties between the two countries. The flurry of high-level exchanges resulted in the signing of a deal between Pakistan and Russia for the purchase of four MI-35 attack helicopters.

The formal agreement, which was signed in Moscow in August 2015, was considered a major policy shift on part of Russia in the wake of growing strategic partnership between the US and India.

Moscow for long ignored Islamabad in a bid to please its long-term ally New Delhi. But as a result of India’s growing tilt towards the US, Russia has now begun to expand its cooperation with Pakistan.

For its part, Islamabad is eager to improve its ties with Moscow to diversify its options in the event of any stalemate in ties with Washington.
*
After securing a deal of MI-35 helicopters, *Pakistan is also exploring options to buy Su-35 fighter jets from Russia. For this purpose, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman visited Moscow in July.*

The Pakistani ambassador said the PAF chief held ‘fruitful’ discussions with Russian authorities but would not provide further details of new military purchases, including the multirole, air superiority fighter Sukhoi Su-35.

Other defence officials were quoted by Russian news agency as saying that Pakistan was still in initial stages of negotiation for these weapons platforms and that the military was also looking at anti-tank weapons and air defense systems.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 12th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## freeskylord

that will hurt our policy makers for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Ouch!


----------



## Nilgiri

Don't India and China have annual "war games"?

Whats the big deal? Tell me when Russia actually sells something of importance to Pakistan....like that one particular fighter platform @Zarvan keeps talking about is "just around the corner"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## litman

this sunday modi will complain to putin . very soon modi's nick name will be "shakayti tattoo"

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

During the cold war Pakistan and Soviet Union were not even on speaking terms although we did have diplomatic relations. Now Pakistan and Russia are talking of joint military exercises. The world is certainly changing. The million dollar question is how far these newly developed relations will go ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Nilgiri said:


> *Don't India and China have annual "war games"?*
> 
> Whats the big deal? Tell me when Russia actually sells something of importance to Pakistan....like that one particular fighter platform @Zarvan keeps talking about is "just around the corner"


Any link any proof?


----------



## IceCold

Nilgiri said:


> Don't India and China have annual "war games"?
> 
> Whats the big deal? Tell me when Russia actually sells something of importance to Pakistan....like that one particular fighter platform @Zarvan keeps talking about is "just around the corner"


You keep believing that the world revolves around India only, we on the other hand are doing what is needed to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

war&peace said:


> Any link any proof?



http://thebricspost.com/china-india-hold-joint-military-exercises-on-border/#.V9aBffkrKUk

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indi...ary-drills-with-anti-terror-exercises-1235259

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Nilgiri said:


> Don't India and China have annual "war games"?
> 
> Whats the big deal? Tell me when Russia actually sells something of importance to Pakistan....like that one particular fighter platform @Zarvan keeps talking about is "just around the corner"


They do but it's mostly small-scale drills and not really conventional at all.


----------



## cerberus

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> They do but it's mostly small-scale drills and not really conventional at all.


A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year. is Larger


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

cerberus said:


> A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year. is Larger


That's actually quite large; much larger than the ones we have with Gulf Countries and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> That's actually quite large; much larger than the ones we have with Gulf Countries and Turkey.


The Hand-in-Hand 2015 counter-terrorism drill, the fifth held since 2007, involves 175 soldiers from the Indian Army’s Naga Regiment of the Eastern Command and 144 military personnel from China’s Chengdu Military Area Command and will continue till October 22 _The Hindu_ reports.

175+144 = 319

http://thediplomat.com/2015/10/china-and-india-hold-joint-military-exercise/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Sounds like a plan !


----------



## paki_rambo

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Russia are set to hold their first-ever joint militaryexercises later this year, media reported today, reflecting increased military cooperation between the two former Cold War rivals.

Around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises, The Express Tribune quoted a senior Pakistani official as saying.

The move comes amidst increasing defence ties between Moscow and Islamabad as the latter was also thinking to buy advanced Russian warplanes.

Pakistan's ambassador to Moscow Qazi Khalilullah told the newspaper that this is the first time that military personnel from the two countries would be taking part in joint military drills called 'Friendship-2016'.

He, however, did not divulge further details about the nature of the exercises or dates.

The development, Khalilullah said, reflected increased cooperation between the two countries.

"This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defence and military-technical cooperation," he told a Russian news agency last week.

The joint military drill is seen as another step in growing military-to-military cooperation, indicating a steady growth in bilateral relationship between the two countries, whose ties had been marred by Cold War rivalry for decades, the paper said.

Islamabad decided to broaden its foreign policy options after its relations with the US deteriorated after secret CIA raid in Abbottabad killed al Qaeda chief Osama bin Laden in May 2011.

Pakistan's relations with the US were soured recently when US lawmakers blocked funds for the sale of eight Lockheed Martin Corporation's F-16 fighter jets to Pakistan.

Pakistan decided to look at alternative sources to purchase the aircraft including from Jordan.

Over the last 15 months, the chiefs of Pakistan's Army, Navy and Air Force travelled to Russia. The flurry of high-level exchanges between the two nations resulted in the signing of a deal for the sale of four MI-35 attack helicopters to Islamabad.

The formal agreement, which was signed in Moscow in August 2015, was considered a major policy shift on part of Russia in the wake of growing strategic partnership between the US and India.

Source:http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...st-ever-joint-drills/articleshow/54294797.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Pakistan and Russia getting closer


----------



## Bashido

again miltary cooperation 

why policy maker always make relation with other countries on military basis? why not bilateral cooperation e.g trade, business to business cooperation?? 

I think in Pakistan, there is also Public not only army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

But the indians keep telling us that the Russians survive on indian money!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> You keep believing that the world revolves around India only, we on the other hand are doing what is needed to be done.





Nilgiri said:


> http://thebricspost.com/china-india-hold-joint-military-exercises-on-border/#.V9aBffkrKUk
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indi...ary-drills-with-anti-terror-exercises-1235259


Oh bro .Dont be this harsh 
Let them dream about it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Path-Finder said:


> But the indians keep telling us that the Russians survive on indian money!!



Even Indians themselves aren't able to survive on Indian money, with 40% of their children malnourished, having 1/3rd of the world'd poorest population and more poverty than entire subsaharan africa combined together, not to forget with 61% of population having no access to toilets....this is the only delusional nation on the entire face of earth which considers itself rich and powerful despite the aforementioned credentials !!' (Source of data: the guardian)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Talha Baloch

*Pakistan is playing its own game, like russia usa india china all world playing :|*


----------



## IceCold

SrNair said:


> Oh bro .Dont be this harsh
> Let them dream about it .


If you want to quote me at least come up with something rather then the usual...
Dream about? what is there to dream? We are not the ones living in la la land of shupa power who are made to believe others are isolated. Oh wait that is you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> If you want to quote me at least come up with something rather then the usual...
> Dream about? what is there to dream? We are not the ones living in la la land of shupa power who are made to believe others are isolated. Oh wait that is you.


First of all ,Does anyone say anything about isolating anyone from this world ?


----------



## jupiter2007

Positive move, need to do the same with South Korea, Malaysia and Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Nilgiri said:


> Don't India and China have annual "war games"?
> 
> Whats the big deal? Tell me when Russia actually sells something of importance to Pakistan....like that one particular fighter platform @Zarvan keeps talking about is "just around the corner"



Pakistan is so desperate to get closer to Russia that any reciprocity from the Russians is treated as some ground-breaking event. This joint military exercise is just one example. Then there is this hope of acquiring top-line Russian defence equipment. 

Russia is becoming like the US in South Asia: they are trying to sell to both sides without upsetting the strategic balance. So far the Russians are supplying Mi-35s and M-171 helicopters. Not really top of the line equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Very good news & important development for future relation between the two countries. Pakistan should try to approach South Korea, so that new ties are made.


----------



## IceCold

SrNair said:


> First of all ,Does anyone say anything about isolating anyone from this world ?


Stop pretending to be a smart *** because you end up making a fool out of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I guess modi Ji's randi rona didn't pay off lol.


----------



## IceCold

cloud4000 said:


> Pakistan is so desperate to get closer to Russia that any reciprocity from the Russians is treated as some ground-breaking event. This joint military exercise is just one example. Then there is this hope of acquiring top-line Russian defence equipment.
> 
> Russia is becoming like the US in South Asia: they are trying to sell to both sides without upsetting the strategic balance. So far the Russians are supplying Mi-35s and M-171 helicopters. Not really top of the line equipment.


Pakistanis are desperate? and yet the presence of Indians on this thread desperately trying to prove otherwise. Shows who's desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

MadDog said:


> Even Indians themselves aren't able to survive on Indian money, with 40% of their children malnourished, having 1/3rd of the world'd poorest population and more poverty than entire subsaharan africa combined together, not to forget with 61% of population having no access to toilets....this is the only delusional nation on the entire face of earth which considers itself rich and powerful despite the aforementioned credentials !!' (Source of data: the guardian)



India currently producing 3,05,550 MW of electricity by August,2016 and 3rd largest in the world(30,000 MW added from 2015-2016)

India going to overtake japan and soon becoming 2nd largest producer of steel in the world

India is growing more than 7.5% in 2016 when the world growing just 2%

India is the 2nd largest producer of cement,coal in the world

India is the largest consumer of gold

Mumbai stock exchanges hold around 3.25 trillion dollar market cap

India is the largest importer of arm

India is set ambitious target of having 41km highway every single day from current 16km/day

There are more than 10 cities will be added with metro rail system at the end of this year

Bolne ke pahale kuch to sharam karoooo....


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Path-Finder said:


> But the indians keep telling us that the Russians survive on indian money!!



This is russian president on video conference with india that too for a big project in india






Do you know the growth of russian economy in 2016, it is -0.6% !


----------



## kempe

Putin's games to get India to agree to FGFA deal & 4 bn$ investment with S-400 as Combo Deal !!


----------



## thrilainmanila

positive development


----------



## Thorough Pro

We already have very good ties with South Korea and Japan



tarrar said:


> Very good news & important development for future relation between the two countries. Pakistan should try to approach South Korea, so that new ties are made.


----------



## BijliKhala

tarrar said:


> Very good news & important development for future relation between the two countries. Pakistan should try to approach South Korea, so that new ties are made.



Dont forget Nepal as well.


----------



## Super Falcon

Path-Finder said:


> But the indians keep telling us that the Russians survive on indian money!!


That is lie 

Russia is doing naval military exercise in South China Sea against interest of india


----------



## Flash_Ninja

No doubt a response to India's closer ties with USA, it will only push Pakistan to become closer with american 'rivals' Russia and China.


----------



## Nilgiri

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> They do but it's mostly small-scale drills and not really conventional at all.



And explain how the Russian - Pak ones proposed will be any different?


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Kash_Ninja said:


> No doubt a response to India's closer ties with USA, it will only push Pakistan to become closer with american 'rivals' Russia and China.



India know how to keep balance between and having good relation with all except pakistan and china

US and Russia
Iran and Israel

Pakistan do not have economic muscle,political or military power vs India and so all these countries see india as an opportunity than pakistan and India will get tech and energy support from them as well.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Always nice to engage Russia


----------



## AsianLion

*In a first, Pakistan, Russia to hold joint war games*

By Kamran Yousaf
Published: September 12, 2016

Islamabad also mulls purchase of advanced jets from Moscow. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: South Asia appears to be on the cusp of a strategic realignment, though nobody is ready to talk about it candidly. Pakistan and Russia are set to hold their first-ever joint military exercises later this year, officials and diplomatic sources said on Sunday. Not only that, Islamabad is also considering purchase of advanced Russian warplanes.

The joint military drill is seen as another step in growing military-to-military cooperation, indicating a steady growth in bilateral relationship between the two countries, whose ties had been marred by Cold War rivalry for decades.

20 nations, including Pakistan join major military manoeuvre in Saudi

A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year.



Pakistan’s Ambassador to Moscow Qazi Khalilullah told The Express Tribune that this is the first time that military personnel from the two countries would be taking part in joint military drills, otherwise called ‘Friendship-2016’. He, however, did not divulge further details about the nature of the exercises or dates.

The development, Khalilullah said, reflected increased cooperation between the two countries. “This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defence and military-technical cooperation,” he separately told a Russian news agency last week.

Islamabad decided to broaden its foreign policy options after its relations with the United States deteriorated first due to a secret raid at Abbottabad to kill al Qaeda kingpin Osama bin Laden in May 2011 and then killing of 24 Pakistani soldiers in Nato airstrikes at Salala check post along the Afghan border.

The joint session of parliament after debating the negative fallout of the US and Nato actions approved the new foreign policy guidelines that envisaged reaching out to Russia.

Russia boosting ties with Pakistan: Putin

Based on the recommendations of the recent envoys’ conference, Pakistan’s foreign ministry also called for increased engagements with Russia.

Those recommendations also stemmed from recent developments where US lawmakers blocked funds for eight Lockheed Martin Corporation’s F-16 fighter jets. The US was supposed to partly fund the deal, paying $430 million, but US lawmakers blocked it for Pakistan’s apparent lack of action against militants.

Pakistan decided to look at alternative sources to purchase the aircraft including from Jordan, with Turkey offering to modernise Pakistan’s existing fleet of fighters.

Over the last 15 months, the chiefs of Pakistan’s Army, Navy and Air Force travelled to Russia in a development signalling the growing defence ties between the two countries. The flurry of high-level exchanges resulted in the signing of a deal between Pakistan and Russia for the purchase of four MI-35 attack helicopters.

The formal agreement, which was signed in Moscow in August 2015, was considered a major policy shift on part of Russia in the wake of growing strategic partnership between the US and India.

Moscow for long ignored Islamabad in a bid to please its long-term ally New Delhi. But as a result of India’s growing tilt towards the US, Russia has now begun to expand its cooperation with Pakistan.

For its part, Islamabad is eager to improve its ties with Moscow to diversify its options in the event of any stalemate in ties with Washington.

After securing a deal of MI-35 helicopters, Pakistan is also exploring options to buy Su-35 fighter jets from Russia. For this purpose, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman visited Moscow in July.

The Pakistani ambassador said the PAF chief held ‘fruitful’ discussions with Russian authorities but would not provide further details of new military purchases, including the multirole, air superiority fighter Sukhoi Su-35.

Other defence officials were quoted by Russian news agency as saying that Pakistan was still in initial stages of negotiation for these weapons platforms and that the military was also looking at anti-tank weapons and air defense systems.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 12th, 2016.


----------



## AsianLion

*In a first, Pakistan, Russia to hold joint war games*

By Kamran Yousaf
Published: September 12, 2016

Islamabad also mulls purchase of advanced jets from Moscow. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: South Asia appears to be on the cusp of a strategic realignment, though nobody is ready to talk about it candidly. Pakistan and Russia are set to hold their first-ever joint military exercises later this year, officials and diplomatic sources said on Sunday. Not only that, Islamabad is also considering purchase of advanced Russian warplanes.

The joint military drill is seen as another step in growing military-to-military cooperation, indicating a steady growth in bilateral relationship between the two countries, whose ties had been marred by Cold War rivalry for decades.

20 nations, including Pakistan join major military manoeuvre in Saudi

A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year.



Pakistan’s Ambassador to Moscow Qazi Khalilullah told The Express Tribune that this is the first time that military personnel from the two countries would be taking part in joint military drills, otherwise called ‘Friendship-2016’. He, however, did not divulge further details about the nature of the exercises or dates.

The development, Khalilullah said, reflected increased cooperation between the two countries. “This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defence and military-technical cooperation,” he separately told a Russian news agency last week.

Islamabad decided to broaden its foreign policy options after its relations with the United States deteriorated first due to a secret raid at Abbottabad to kill al Qaeda kingpin Osama bin Laden in May 2011 and then killing of 24 Pakistani soldiers in Nato airstrikes at Salala check post along the Afghan border.

The joint session of parliament after debating the negative fallout of the US and Nato actions approved the new foreign policy guidelines that envisaged reaching out to Russia.

Russia boosting ties with Pakistan: Putin

Based on the recommendations of the recent envoys’ conference, Pakistan’s foreign ministry also called for increased engagements with Russia.

Those recommendations also stemmed from recent developments where US lawmakers blocked funds for eight Lockheed Martin Corporation’s F-16 fighter jets. The US was supposed to partly fund the deal, paying $430 million, but US lawmakers blocked it for Pakistan’s apparent lack of action against militants.

Pakistan decided to look at alternative sources to purchase the aircraft including from Jordan, with Turkey offering to modernise Pakistan’s existing fleet of fighters.

Over the last 15 months, the chiefs of Pakistan’s Army, Navy and Air Force travelled to Russia in a development signalling the growing defence ties between the two countries. The flurry of high-level exchanges resulted in the signing of a deal between Pakistan and Russia for the purchase of four MI-35 attack helicopters.

The formal agreement, which was signed in Moscow in August 2015, was considered a major policy shift on part of Russia in the wake of growing strategic partnership between the US and India.

Moscow for long ignored Islamabad in a bid to please its long-term ally New Delhi. But as a result of India’s growing tilt towards the US, Russia has now begun to expand its cooperation with Pakistan.

For its part, Islamabad is eager to improve its ties with Moscow to diversify its options in the event of any stalemate in ties with Washington.

After securing a deal of MI-35 helicopters, Pakistan is also exploring options to buy Su-35 fighter jets from Russia. For this purpose, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman visited Moscow in July.

The Pakistani ambassador said the PAF chief held ‘fruitful’ discussions with Russian authorities but would not provide further details of new military purchases, including the multirole, air superiority fighter Sukhoi Su-35.

Other defence officials were quoted by Russian news agency as saying that Pakistan was still in initial stages of negotiation for these weapons platforms and that the military was also looking at anti-tank weapons and air defense systems.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 12th, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Good news for Pakistan. The Alliance is one step closer today than it was yesterday. Once again, CPEC is responsible. Intel on US for Military Support. Not a bad deal for us in this day and age.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viper0011.

freeskylord said:


> that will hurt our policy makers for sure.



It already has.....you are writing two years after the fact!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

cerberus said:


> A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises scheduled for later this year. is Larger



If it is 200 officers and special forces commandos then this is a pretty large exercise...special ops exercises are not numbers games rather !


----------



## freeskylord

Viper0011. said:


> It already has.....you are writing two years after the fact!!



lol,
I know 
they have been coming up with such news past 2 years.


----------



## Viper0011.

freeskylord said:


> lol, I know
> they have been coming up with such news past 2 years.



Who are "they"?


----------



## freeskylord

Viper0011. said:


> Who are "they"?



I have been hearing this news that they(Pakistan) will engage in military exercise with Russia, from Pakistan past two years.


----------



## OrionHunter

> Pakistan decided to look at alternative sources to purchase the aircraft including from Jordan, with Turkey offering* to modernise Pakistan’s existing fleet of fighters.*
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-russia-to-hold-joint-war-games.448980/#ixzz4K6QF2cYi


If Pakistan has the money to 'modernize its air force, then how come it didn't have the money to buy just eight American F-16s at discounted rates from the US? There was a huge noise made about it with everyone seemingly cursing the US for not doling out these F-16s as freebies as Pakistan couldn't afford to buy them.

That said, who is going to finance the SU-35s which the Pakistanis have been eyeing and adding to their wish list? Each Su-35 is far more expensive that the F-16s. At $100 million a pop at today's prices, a squadron would cost a mind boggling $2 billion. Add to that life cycle costs, weapons/armament, infrastructure and so on, and the cost of inducting even a squadron would cost upwards of $3 billion, ie., Rs 30,000 crores PKR! 

So let's get real. Seeing Pakistan external debt which has touched an alarming $72 billion in July this year which they have to pay back to international lending agencies sooner than later, this proposal for buying such aircraft will remain only on paper. Unless Russia gifts them in a summer sale with 50% off!! And that's impossible! 

Now let the trolling begin.....


----------



## v9s

OrionHunter said:


> If Pakistan has the money to 'modernize its air force, then how come it didn't have the money to buy just eight American F-16s at discounted rates from the US? There was a huge noise made about it with everyone seemingly cursing the US for not doling out these F-16s as freebies as Pakistan couldn't afford to buy them..



If you, for once, had managed to pull your head out of your ***, you wouldn't have to ask the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OrionHunter

v9s said:


> If you, for once, had managed to pull your head out of your ***, you wouldn't have to ask the question.


So you always have your head in there? No wonder!

And only one troll so far? Jeeez!


----------



## wiseone2

OrionHunter said:


> If Pakistan has the money to 'modernize its air force, then how come it didn't have the money to buy just eight American F-16s at discounted rates from the US? There was a huge noise made about it with everyone seemingly cursing the US for not doling out these F-16s as freebies as Pakistan couldn't afford to buy them.
> 
> That said, who is going to finance the SU-35s which the Pakistanis have been eyeing and adding to their wish list? Each Su-35 is far more expensive that the F-16s. At $100 million a pop at today's prices, a squadron would cost a mind boggling $2 billion. Add to that life cycle costs, weapons/armament, infrastructure and so on, and the cost of inducting even a squadron would cost upwards of $3 billion, ie., Rs 30,000 crores PKR!
> 
> So let's get real. Seeing Pakistan external debt which has touched an alarming $72 billion in July this year which they have to pay back to international lending agencies sooner than later, this proposal for buying such aircraft will remain only on paper. Unless Russia gifts them in a summer sale with 50% off!! And that's impossible!
> 
> Now let the trolling begin.....



Russia could not afford to offer loans. Pakistan can offer wheat or some other economic goodies. But it will cost you


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> Stop pretending to be a smart *** because you end up making a fool out of yourself.



I dont have to pretend like one and if you thinks so ,most probably it would be you that acting like one.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nilgiri said:


> Don't India and China have annual "war games"?
> 
> Whats the big deal? Tell me when Russia actually sells something of importance to Pakistan....like that one particular fighter platform @Zarvan keeps talking about is "just around the corner"



Several exercises have already been conducted between both navies,airforces (avidarts) and army..

And even joint SF ex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Several exercises have already been conducted between both navies,airforces (avidarts) and army..
> 
> And even joint SF ex.



Right so exercises are just that....everyone does them with everyone else pretty much unless you are sworn enemies I guess. So Pakistan wont do them with India, Israel and maybe Bangladesh under Hasina. Everyone else is fair game....no issue there.

I am waiting for something of substance to come up between Russia and Pakistan. Many Pakistanis have been saying and feeling since India has been moving closer to the US, there has to be some reciprocal action with Russia to same magnitude.

So far I am not seeing it.


----------



## PakEye

Nilgiri said:


> http://thebricspost.com/china-india-hold-joint-military-exercises-on-border/#.V9aBffkrKUk
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indi...ary-drills-with-anti-terror-exercises-1235259


Do't forgate Chinese warning to india on CEPEC & Balochistan


----------



## PakSword

Guys, the thread is all about Russia and Pakistan's joint exercise. However, I see half of the comments coming from a third party. 

What is this condition of a third party poking nose in others affairs called?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

BijliKhala said:


> Dont forget Nepal as well.



Don't act like a jabroni.


----------



## IceCold

SrNair said:


> I dont have to pretend like one and if you thinks so ,most probably it would be you that acting like one.


Your comment above was someone pretending when he does not have a straight answer.


----------



## v9s

OrionHunter said:


> So you always have your head in there? No wonder!
> 
> And only one troll so far? Jeeez!


Why would I have my head up your ***?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nilgiri said:


> Right so exercises are just that....everyone does them with everyone else pretty much unless you are sworn enemies I guess. So Pakistan wont do them with India, Israel and maybe Bangladesh under Hasina. Everyone else is fair game....no issue there.
> 
> I am waiting for something of substance to come up between Russia and Pakistan. Many Pakistanis have been saying and feeling since India has been moving closer to the US, there has to be some reciprocal action with Russia to same magnitude.
> 
> So far I am not seeing it.



It's considered a big deal because for decades we had no military ties with Russia ... So it is a positive development.



As for exercises .. Well we do conduct ex where Israelis also participate .. Latest one being Red Flag 2016.

Bangladesh hope you know that they are still using Pak weapons like KRL-122,Tank Buster ATGMs etc.


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> Your comment above was someone pretending when he does not have a straight answer.



There is nothing in your post to answer .
So why should answer a non existent question.?


----------



## IceCold

@SrNair I am not interested in going in circles with you. If my post has nothing to answer dont bother quoting it. Indians dream day and night about how isolated Pakistan has become due to Indian diplomacy and this is something Indians gloat all the time but than you come up with a murky reply about no one is trying to isolate Pakistan in this world because it wasnt suiting your argument there, that was you pretending to be a smart ***. Anyway this has gone too far. Consider this as a last reply from me on this subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> @SrNair I am not interested in going in circles with you. If my post has nothing to answer dont bother quoting it. Indians dream day and night about how isolated Pakistan has become due to Indian diplomacy and this is something Indians gloat all the time but than you come up with a murky reply about no one is trying to isolate Pakistan in this world because it wasnt suiting your argument there, that was you pretending to be a smart ***. Anyway this has gone too far. Consider this as a last reply from me on this subject.



Noone can isolate anyone .Even NK cant be isolated.That was your leaders,medias circles that began this isolation phobia.
If we want an isolation of Pakistan first step we should have been adopted for it was the cutting down of all diplomatic relation with Pakistan


----------



## IceCold

SrNair said:


> Noone can isolate anyone .Even NK cant be isolated.That was your leaders,medias circles that began this isolation phobia.
> If we want an isolation of Pakistan first step we should have been adopted for it was the cutting down of all diplomatic relation with Pakistan


Correction not our government or media but your own who beats the drum about how isolated Pakistan has become due to aggressive Modi diplomacy. Remember the time when Modi visited Saudi Arabia and UAE? 

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati.../india-afghanistan-ties-isolate-pakistan.html

On the other hand this is what our media and government has to say 

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...n-for-indias-failed-nsg-bid-says-sartaj-aziz/

The funny thing is that no leaders would ever admit that they are getting isolated or getting the country isolated, than how come Pakistani leaders could actually admit to this if we agree with the indian version?


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> Correction not our government or media but your own who beats the drum about how isolated Pakistan has become due to aggressive Modi diplomacy. Remember the time when Modi visited Saudi Arabia and UAE?
> 
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati.../india-afghanistan-ties-isolate-pakistan.html
> 
> On the other hand this is what our media and government has to say
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...n-for-indias-failed-nsg-bid-says-sartaj-aziz/
> 
> The funny thing is that no leaders would ever admit that they are getting isolated or getting the country isolated, than how come Pakistani leaders could actually admit to this if we agree with the indian version?



So Indian PM visited KSA and UAE ,and that means it was for isolating Pakistan?
What kind of retard logic is that?

Our relations with KSA and UAE is only for both of us not for isolating others.
GCC is not hereditary turf so no Indian leaders shouldnt visit there.



IceCold said:


> Correction not our government or media but your own who beats the drum about how isolated Pakistan has become due to aggressive Modi diplomacy. Remember the time when Modi visited Saudi Arabia and UAE?
> 
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati.../india-afghanistan-ties-isolate-pakistan.html
> 
> On the other hand this is what our media and government has to say
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...n-for-indias-failed-nsg-bid-says-sartaj-aziz/
> 
> The funny thing is that no leaders would ever admit that they are getting isolated or getting the country isolated, than how come Pakistani leaders could actually admit to this if we agree with the indian version?



And dont talk about our medias.
Post something that from our reputed quarters of Govt.


----------



## weqi

SrNair said:


> Oh bro .Dont be this harsh
> Let them dream about it .



so many dreamt about PAK and it's come tru.


----------



## IceCold

SrNair said:


> So Indian PM visited KSA and UAE ,and that means it was for isolating Pakistan?
> What kind of retard logic is that?
> 
> Our relations with KSA and UAE is only for both of us not for isolating others.
> GCC is not hereditary turf so no Indian leaders shouldnt visit there.
> 
> 
> 
> And dont talk about our medias.
> Post something that from our reputed quarters of Govt.



Now you are arguing for the sake of it. Indian PM visited these countries for the sake of increasing indian diplomatic cloud and reducing that of Pakistan and putting pressure on Pakistan. Whether retarded or not this isnt something claimed by Pakistan or Pakistani but Indians, media and government circles altogether. There was so much hype when Modi visited these countries. Heck there are numerous threads on this very forum to show what colour these trips were given. 
Also why should i not talk about your media who by the way was quoting government circles, after all it was your argument that this is created by our media and leaders.


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> Now you are arguing for the sake of it. Indian PM visited these countries for the sake of increasing indian diplomatic cloud and reducing that of Pakistan and putting pressure on Pakistan. Whether retarded or not this isnt something claimed by Pakistan or Pakistani but Indians, media and government circles altogether. There was so much hype when Modi visited these countries. Heck there are numerous threads on this very forum to show what colour these trips were given.
> Also why should i not talk about your media who by the way was quoting government circles, after all it was your argument that this is created by our media and leaders.



All that are just some assumptions and theories.
If the visit of an Indian PM reduce your diplomatic reach then that is your problem and paranoia ,not ours.

If you have anything from GoI then talk about it.


----------



## IceCold

SrNair said:


> All that are just some assumptions and theories.
> If the visit of an Indian PM reduce your diplomatic reach then that is your problem and paranoia ,not ours.
> 
> If you have anything from GoI then talk about it.


On the assumption part i agree but rather they were on India's part (Media, people, GOI) who thought Pakistan is irrelevant. Anything else is besides the point now. 
And we never said our reach has been reduced, why would we say anything like that at all lol. This is not even logic. All I am saying is that this is the believe enforced across the border that India has diplomatically isolated Pakistan thanks to Modi's diplomacy. Now if you disagree with that, this is actually good for us that the reality is drawn upon our neighbours.


----------



## SrNair

IceCold said:


> On the assumption part i agree but rather they were on India's part (Media, people, GOI) who thought Pakistan is irrelevant. Anything else is besides the point now.
> And we never said our reach has been reduced, why would we say anything like that at all lol. This is not even logic. All I am saying is that this is the believe enforced across the border that India has diplomatically isolated Pakistan thanks to Modi's diplomacy. Now if you disagree with that, this is actually good for us that the reality is drawn upon our neighbours.



Noone except some jingoistics says anything about isolation lol
GoI still didnt mention anything like that.Except some deluded guys imagination across the border.


----------



## Imran Khan

good there should be yearly exercises with Russia


----------



## AsianLion

Friendship-2016 Joint Excercises is the way to future regional balance. Make India a beggar...frustrated broken country.


----------



## Trumpcard

AsianUnion said:


> Friendship-2016 Joint Excercises is the way to future regional balance. Make India a beggar...frustrated broken country.


Too much hate!!!! Calm down champ!


----------

